# How do you keep the water clean?



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 3, 2011)

I am using a bucket, I only have two goats, so that's why a bucket. It gets green algae, and slimy. Also, I have gone out to check on the goats at night, and I see slugs in the bucket on the sides. How do I keep them out?


----------



## freemotion (Sep 3, 2011)

I keep one of those rounded toilet brushes nearby and give it a scrub often (almost daily) in warm weather.  Occasionally switching buckets so one can sit empty in the sun for a couple of days will kill the algae, or bleaching it out, or using vinegar, or Listerine mouthwash.    You can raise the bucket on a few bricks to keep slugs off....maybe.  Don't have that issue.  Chickens.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 3, 2011)

How often do you clean your bucket? I use buckets for all my animals and pretty much do a quick cleaning once a day.


----------



## elevan (Sep 3, 2011)

I have to clean my water buckets every day or every other day.  I don't have a problem with slugs but I have chickens and ducks in with my female goats and turkeys with my male goats...so that may account for that.  I will say that the ducks like to eat the algae in the buckets and the buckets in the girls pen are usually only cleaned every few days but the boys pen needs it daily.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2011)

I scrub our buckets out w/ a brush every couple days and clean them w/ bleach every week or so (or more when it's hot and they get nasty sooner).


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I will try the bleach today. I have been needing another excuse to get chickens, lol maybe now my hubby will say ok.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 4, 2011)

I've got a trough (probably 35 gallons) and I clean it out as needed, usually every few days or once a week in the summer and way less often in the winter.  In the summer I often let it flush out every day though, since the water gets warm.  A handful of waste hay or straw also works well as a scrub brush if you don't have a scrub brush handy.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 4, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I've got a trough (probably 35 gallons) and I clean it out as needed, usually every few days or once a week in the summer and way less often in the winter.  In the summer I often let it flush out every day though, since the water gets warm.  A handful of waste hay or straw also works well as a scrub brush if you don't have a scrub brush handy.


Or, if your LGD likes to chew them up.  *heavy sigh*


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 4, 2011)

Put a heavy circle of salt around the bucket...the slugs cannot cross it.  Refresh it as it gets trampled or licked!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you for the salt idea. I will go put thaat around there bucket now. Thank you, thank you. Not sure why I didn't think of that.


----------



## Bedste (Sep 4, 2011)

I put Apple Cider Vinegar in one of the water buckets.... but I keep one just fresh water so my goat has a choice


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 5, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was brushing his teeth!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 5, 2011)

I never looked at it that way....


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 5, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mugen (Sep 5, 2011)

I let my water drip slowly. I know, I'm leaving a big carbon footprint. That way, the water is always clean.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 5, 2011)

Fish in the water trough.


----------

